# Unknown Farm near Wriksowrth, Derbyshire



## crashmatt (Mar 26, 2008)

Happened across this whilst driving with a friend on Sunday this weekend. Looked deserted, so we hopped the gate and went for a look. 

The house was secure and well locked up.







The barn had clearly seen better days






I love this door. The colours and the state of the paint are great.






The roof appears to be leaking a little.






Ah yes. A few small gaps.






From the rear






Top floor of the barn opens out on to the hillside






This is weird. Full of water, and no apparent entrance!






I like this one, too. Shape, texture and colour.






Sheep and cattle farm then.














A bit tumble down now.










Full sized shots at flickr
I'd have loved to get into the house, but short of breaking and entering, I couldn't see any way in.


----------



## ashless (Mar 26, 2008)

Really nice pics chap especially number 3, the blue really stands out.

But the question we all want answering is did you see any of the legendary Plaisow Flock of Pedigree Greyfaced Dartmoor sheep?


----------



## crashmatt (Mar 26, 2008)

ashless said:


> Really nice pics chap especially number 3, the blue really stands out.
> 
> But the question we all want answering is did you see any of the legendary Plaisow Flock of Pedigree Greyfaced Dartmoor sheep?



If I'd seen any of those sexy beasties, you really think I'd be spreading the word?


----------



## ashless (Mar 26, 2008)

crashmatt said:


> If I'd seen any of those sexy beasties, you really think I'd be spreading the word?



Ah, i understand! I could make a crass joke about "access points".....but i won't!


----------



## King Al (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice find, Like the snow and the blue door


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 27, 2008)

lol you and your access points mate the sharper the better eh


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2008)

What a lovely old farm, eh! That's a really nice explore. Great pics.
I agree with you about that door, together with the colour of the brick and the snow on the ground, that makes one helluva good photo. Nice one!


----------



## smileysal (Mar 31, 2008)

Like this farm. Love the colours in the woodwork of the doors, and the stone work of all the buildings. nice pics. Well done on the find.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Chocolate-Poop (Apr 1, 2008)

Snowy setting compliments it well. Shame about not getting in the main house though. Great photos none the less.


----------



## Trudger (Sep 12, 2009)

Appologies for dragging up an old thread but this place might be worth a look inside if your passing, things have changed 
I plan to travel up and do it but need an excuse to escape the wife and kids...



T


----------

